# Apps vom Iphone 3 aufs Iphone 4



## Whitebull_1992 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe mir heute mein Iphone 4 gekauft und wollte wissen ob es möglich ist, meine Apps vom Iphone 3g aufs 4er zu Kopieren?

Hoffe es ist verständlich 

Mfg


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja, sobald du dein iPhone 4 an iTunes ansteckst kannst du die gleichen Apps draufsyncen die du auf dem 3G hast.

Die Speicherstände etc. von Apps auf dem 3G lassen sich afaik allerdings nicht übertragen...


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (6. Oktober 2010)

dh einmal das 3g syncen dann das 4g?


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich sollten die Apps vom 3G ja alle schon in iTunes sein... oder syncst du das nie?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (6. Oktober 2010)

nein hab ich nie gemacht (leider  )... 
wie bekomm ich die apps ins ituneS?


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2010)

Einfach iTunes installieren und das iPhone anstecken... und die Apps sollten automatisch gesynct werden.
Hast du die Apps dann immer nur direkt auf dem iPhone gekauft oder wie? :O


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2010)

* Altes iPhone ans USB-Kabel
    * iTunes öffnen -> iPhone anklicken -> Zur Synchronisierung alle Laschen überprüfen (Info, Musik, Fotos, etc.pp.) -> dann synchronisieren
    * Rechtsklick auf den iPhone Namen -> "Speichern" wählen
    * in iTunes das alte Gerät deaktivieren
    * Altes iPhone vom Kabel nehmen
    * Neues iPhone anschließen und auf die Frage "Bekanntes iPhone anlegen" ebendieses wählen und den letzten erstellten Backup auswählen
    * Sollte diese Frage nicht kommen: Rechtsklick in der Leiste auf den iPhone Namen -> "Aus Sicherungskopie wiederherstellen" wählen und durchführen
    * Lasche Info -> "Informationen auf diesem iPhone ersetzen" alles selektieren, danach synchronisieren
    * Neues iPhone testen, ob alles da ist. (Falls was fehlt: erst einmal die Synchonisierungsoptionen prüfen und anpassen! Danach erneut synchronisieren)
    * Wenn das geklappt hat: Altes iPhone -> Einstellungen -> Zurücksetzen -> Einstellungen und Inhalte wählen (dauerte früher ca. 1-2 h, geht heute schneller),danach bootet das Gerät endlos, das ist normal!
    * DFU Mode -> Wiederherstellen in iTunes -> "Neues iPhone anlegen"!
    * Das alte Gerät ist jetzt wieder im Werkszustand.

Quelle: http://www.apfeltalk.de/forum/iphone-kauf-verkauf-t232535.html


----------

